# Flash the firmware- mp4 player



## donut238 (Jul 9, 2007)

hi
i bought an 'elite' mp4 4g player and having problems downloading music (why cant they just plug in and work...) the player has 8 functions= camera, pc camera, video,mp3,mp4 etc... 
it wont sync in wmp 11 and i sync some thru winamp but it loaded as a music folder in the image browser c: directory??and wont play of course.
the web pc function wont work, it errors code 10 -update driver?havent done it yet driver on install cd says its win 98, surely too old for xp

i am below-intermediate computer user so of course i struggle to fix hard problems. the instructions for player advise "do not flash firmware"as this may render player inop or affect warranty .if i upgrade driver is this considered as "flash firmware"? can i delete the music when i connect player to pc ?? omg i ve just got too many q's i cant seem to find too many friends that are experts on mp3 mp4 s even the local computer shop couldnt help .
maybe someone here can?

regards


----------



## LIL L (Apr 9, 2008)

Give me the make and model number and i can save you.


----------



## donut238 (Jul 9, 2007)

hi lil 
thanks for replying
i bought the mp4 from a co called chinavasion which sell the product. the make is Elite but i cant find a model no could be 'uzk 973514' i bought item in feb this year.it appears to be made by a co called anyka. the player has a driver disc with it .on the disc are 3 files 
1. pc cam driver vers 9/5/2006 (errored code 10 in windows)
2.mp4 tool
3.u disk driver vers 6/8/2000

chinavasion offers 12 mnth warranty so as i said in orig thread... what is flash/update firmware?(im sure i dont have knowledge to do this anyway)
cause if i do it might void warranty.

also i tried to cut and paste music files to mp4 and they landed in the 'image browser' ugh...

sorry ive got a lot a questions but im new to mp3/4s.

i am eagerly awaiting your reply with any help u can give
regards
donna


----------



## LIL L (Apr 9, 2008)

firmware is the operating system of your device. a computer program that is embedded in a hardware device for example, windows xp is embedded in the cpu tower (bulky thing that has the cd-rom drive, floppy A: power button ect.) without that, you wouldn't get past the boot screen when powering up because you have no operating system. just like computers is updated with new operating system, a device can be updated with new firmware. a firmware update for your device may consist of the design, internal fixes, or other things that some people may have wrong with the device. i couldn't use my zune until i updated the firmware which changed the look and fixed the battery issue. it something free you can download quick and easy off the designated website. as for the warrenty, i serously dought it will void the warrenty but i reccomend to contact elite and ask them. that could very well fix your problem. i'm also having problems finding your device based on the model number you gave me. if you can find a picture of it and email it to me, i can further assist you greatly.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Just a quick side note to Donut238, If you can't find a picture, You can place the device on your scanner (if you have one). The works well as a camera!


----------



## donut238 (Jul 9, 2007)

thanks donald, i appreciate the info
regards
donna


----------



## Mehtab (Jun 27, 2008)

i bought a china vasion mp4 player and the screen goes blank in a couple of weeks.wots the problem.the product code is "CVAAL-N1-1GB-RED" .


----------



## donut238 (Jul 9, 2007)

hello
ive put mine in the too hard basket for the moment, life is too short to figure it out ,hehe, but i must say when i contacted chinavasion support they were quite helpful and there is a 12 mnth warranty to fall back on.

i got a replacement unit from them as mine would not reset (hate that pin reset button) 

im still waiting to find that elusive mp4 expert to answer my questions ...i need a driver for the web cam ...tried to find one on net but was a rar file and had trouble downloading from site etc etc etc it just beyond my capabilities at moment (im gonna contact chinavasion support re that matter)
oh dear sad isnt it 

when i find a teenage geek mp4 expert ill post any results 

everyone i ask has an ipod and stuff seems to go easy for them but no one knows how to help me with mine...ugh

im getting to the stage where i will have to pay a tech expert to visit me and help 

but i will keep on seeking the truth

regards
donut


----------

